# No 1099's !?!



## LAPenguin (Jan 14, 2019)

I know our yearly summaries are up and that Uber has on their site that check back after tomorrow for Tax info. That said Ive talked to U/L and they have stated that rules have changed this year and they no longer have to or will provide 1009's if you made less than 20K on their platform. Is this normal and can this cause a problem with tax accountant?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

LAPenguin said:


> I know our yearly summaries are up and that Uber has on their site that check back after tomorrow for Tax info. That said Ive talked to U/L and they have stated that rules have changed this year and they no longer have to or will provide 1009's if you made less than 20K on their platform. Is this normal and can this cause a problem with tax accountant?


This is no change. They (Uber/Lyft) have been doing it this way for several years.

If you didn't get a 1099k just use the summary they provide you with.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

@Seamus, do you happen to know how Uber notifies the Feds of its drivers income in the cases they don't provide a 1099?


----------



## LAPenguin (Jan 14, 2019)

Seamus said:


> This is no change. They (Uber/Lyft) have been doing it this way for several years.
> 
> If you didn't get a 1099k just use the summary they provide you with.


I am using the summary. That said last year and 2018 I received a 1099 and made less than 20k on each platform. They said it changed this year and my accountant was taken aback a tad as she never heard about that.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

LAPenguin said:


> I am using the summary. That said last year and 2018 I received a 1099 and made less than 20k on each platform. They said it changed this year and my accountant was taken aback a tad as she never heard about that.


Someone else showed me a 1099 they received in 2016 even though they made under 20K. It's strange and there is no explanation for why a few people got them. Over-all, this is no change for 99% of drivers. This is exactly what they have been doing.


----------



## LAPenguin (Jan 14, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Someone else showed me a 1099 they received in 2016 even though they made under 20K. It's strange and there is no explanation for why a few people got them. Over-all, this is no change for 99% of drivers. This is exactly what they have been doing.


Typical U/L. A shell game and pick and choose who gets what in all aspects. Guess Im officially a one pecenter now. LOL


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Be advised that Uber has pulled the 2019 annual summaries and 1099's as they contained errors. I just checked the website and they are no longer there and a message says to check back after 02/15/2020


----------



## NaplesJoe (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm not getting a 1099 either because I didn't make over 20K. This is the first year for me not getting one because I think last year I got one from Uber and I made well under 20K last year.


----------



## Michael Clark McDaniel (Nov 25, 2017)

So if Uber is not reporting my income to the IRS via a 1099 then why should I tell them how much I made?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Michael Clark McDaniel said:


> So if Uber is not reporting my income to the IRS via a 1099 then why should I tell them how much I made?


You can take your chances, however just because you don't get a 1099-K doesn't mean the IRS is not going to get your earnings. The IRS just gets it via other means, like requesting all payouts from Uber/Lyft as part of an audit of Uber/Lyft themselves.


----------



## Grace19 (Nov 30, 2019)

Where do you find the yearly summary? I've looked at my account on the app and don't see anything 🤷‍♀️.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Grace19 said:


> Where do you find the yearly summary? I've looked at my account on the app and don't see anything &#129335;‍♀.


Go online to the partners site:


----------



## Grace19 (Nov 30, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Go online to the partners site:
> 
> View attachment 418175
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Go online to the partners site:
> 
> View attachment 418175
> 
> ...


Bumping this thread:

Just curious, my 2020 yearly summary is posted from my dashboard page and I qualify for a 1099K, do you know when Uber posts its digital 1099K form? I know it says 'by January 31', but didn't know if it was posted sooner or if yours was available yet? (I also opted for a hard copy to be mailed.)

Thanks.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Michael Clark McDaniel said:


> So if Uber is not reporting my income to the IRS via a 1099 then why should I tell them how much I made?


Winner Winner Chicken Dinner ! 
Report it to will make health insurance higher . I cant thing of any other reason to report it then that. 
Its the correct thing to do report it . Ow yes it will cost more to file your taxes if you have a 1099k about 50 to 100 more . 
You will not get any money back for filing. 
Always be like a robot . File those taxes people .


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

LAPenguin said:


> I am using the summary. That said last year and 2018 I received a 1099 and made less than 20k on each platform. They said it changed this year and my accountant was taken aback a tad as she never heard about that.


If your accountant never heard about 1099K's,I would get a new accountant 1099s are accounting 101 . is she really an account or just a tax preparer?


----------



## Berry mian (Dec 5, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Someone else showed me a 1099 they received in 2016 even though they made under 20K. It's strange and there is no explanation for why a few people got them. Over-all, this is no change for 99% of drivers. This is exactly what they have been doing.


I think to clarify anyone who made 200 transaction under 20 K would receive 1099 so for example if you did 200 transaction but made only 15,000 you still got 1099K but if you only did 199 transaction and made 19 K you would not get 1099K


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Berry mian said:


> I think to clarify anyone who made 200 transaction under 20 K would receive 1099 so for example if you did 200 transaction but made only 15,000 you still got 1099K but if you only did 199 transaction and made 19 K you would not get 1099K


No that is not accurate. It's grossed 20k AND gave 200 rides/deliveries. 200 transactions is not many.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

I stopped driving in March and never went back. So I will not be getting a 1099. So it looks like UI is my income. AND I will get a refund this year, maybe


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

New Uber said:


> I stopped driving in March and never went back. So I will not be getting a 1099. So it looks like UI is my income. AND I will get a refund this year, maybe


Some drivers didn't have any tax withheld from their UI and are surprised to find out that it's taxable income so now they owe money. You were smart for having taxes taken out of it all along.


----------

